# Best wet and dry vaccum



## brett_hudson41 (Nov 27, 2015)

Can anyone advise on a good wet and dry vacuum?
I've heard alot about the Titan TTB350VAC, And this also has a blower function so it's very appealing because of this... however it says it's a bagged vacuum cleaner, do you need to use ir with a bag or can you use it without?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

I use mine with a Bag but you can use it without


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

I have this for work and you use the bag when doing dry work then you remove it for wet! It is a good machine for the money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

Love my George! picks up everything, and extracts water/product very well when you need to


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Titan, bought universal kit off e-bay to add small flat ,round brush,flat nozzle . more than matches my Vax machine for wet drying.
mac


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

mac1459 said:


> Titan, bought universal kit off e-bay to add small flat ,round brush,flat nozzle . more than matches my Vax machine for wet drying.
> mac


Would you have the link for the universal kit bud:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

George nothing more needs said :thumb:


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

For those with a George do you find that the black nozzle on the end of the hose splits easily? Ive been through a couple since getting the machine a year ago. It seems to be made of a nasty plastic compared to the one on the 15 year old henry thats still going strong.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

George, simply a great and robust machine. 

Nozzle holding up ok so far. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

George for me too


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Any thoughts on this bad boy?

https://www.toolstation.com/shop/p67632?table=no


----------



## Shorthand (Mar 3, 2017)

Forsh said:


> Any thoughts on this bad boy?
> 
> https://www.toolstation.com/shop/p67632?table=no


following,

bigger motor than George vaccum 

would like to see if anyone has used before


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

chongo said:


> Would you have the link for the universal kit bud:thumb:


here you go
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal...890220&hash=item48861f24b9:g:ouQAAOSw14xWKLqx


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I've had a George for years , I had two dual motor (2000w) Numatic machines previously and there really is nothing to touch them , and a good spares backup if needed . 

Mark


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

brett_hudson41 said:


> Can anyone advise on a good wet and dry vacuum?
> I've heard alot about the Titan TTB350VAC, And this also has a blower function so it's very appealing because of this... however it says it's a bagged vacuum cleaner, do you need to use ir with a bag or can you use it without?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Did you ever pick this up? If so, how is it? Also looking for one preferably with blower function.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Numatic George :thumb:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Demetri said:


> Numatic George :thumb:


I'm looking for one with a blower function preferably. Does the George have this?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a commercial Numatic Machine 2nd one in 20 yrs so that says it all imho,the most important factor to consider in my opinion is the aftersales care i.e the servicing,repair and the repair network,some of these machines maybe half decent but if they don't have decent "back up" anf the cost of repair then all of a sudden don't look the initial deal.
Yes they may come with a 1 year warranty all good but what happens after that?
Numatic a tried and tested company and I'd recommend a George but one thing I would say is flush the pump out with clean water after every use if running detergent through the tank good practice to do anyway,I always use a pump sprayer to lay down the detergent so that the pump doesn't get clogged up extending the life of the pump.HTH.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

suspal said:


> I have a commercial Numatic Machine 2nd one in 20 yrs so that says it all imho,the most important factor to consider in my opinion is the aftersales care i.e the servicing,repair and the repair network,some of these machines maybe half decent but if they don't have decent "back up" anf the cost of repair then all of a sudden don't look the initial deal.
> Yes they may come with a 1 year warranty all good but what happens after that?
> Numatic a tried and tested company and I'd recommend a George but one thing I would say is flush the pump out with clean water after every use if running detergent through the tank good practice to do anyway,I always use a pump sprayer to lay down the detergent so that the pump doesn't get clogged up extending the life of the pump.HTH.


What machine do you have Suspal?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

saul said:


> What machine do you have Suspal?


NUMATIC WVD900-2 some down in price too


----------

